# System hangs after Power Off or reboots -- Asus K7V

## chatgris

OK, here is my problem..  when I have apm installed, my system will reboot instead of halt when I run halt or shutdown -h now.

When I have ACPI installed my system will hang after it says "Power Off."  I hear my hard drive shut down, but the computer stays on.

I am using an Asus K7V Motherboard with BIOS Revision 1007 (which I believe is the latest).  Also using gentoo-sources.

Before you redirect me to another post, here is what I've tried..

Compiled with NO power management support

Compiled with ACPI only

compiled with ACPI and Bus and System

compiled with ACPI and Bus and System and Processor

compiled with APM and real-time 

Disabled Symmetric Multi-processing

tried using the vanilla-sources too.

Shutdown -h now did work on redhat 7.3.

I'm literally at my wits end as to what the problem could be...  

I've also tried ACPI with Bus and System while passing the argument acpi=no-idle to the kernel at bootup..

Help!

Josh.

----------

## Coogee

I had some sudden reboots with a Asus A7V266 board and ACPI support enabled.

Since then I use APM only.

I think with "real time" you mean "real mode APM BIOS call to power off" -> I don't use this. The only option I enabled was the "Make CPU idle calls when idle".

"shutdown -h now" works like expected.

----------

## chatgris

hmm..  but you never had a problem where it wouldn't shut down?

I'm thinking of trying acpi-sources... but i can't find much documentation on them.  Does anyone know if this may help my problem?

Josh.

----------

## chatgris

I have tried to install acpi sources, and had exactly the same problem...

Since I've had shutdown working in redhat before, I am going to try and install the redhat-sources now..

As always, anyone who has any idea of what could be wrong I would love to hear from you, cause I'm really stumped   :Shocked: 

Josh.

----------

## chatgris

Redhat sources didn't work...

Anyone who has a K7V motherboard PLEASE share your experiences with me..

Thanks to those who read these posts.

Josh.

----------

## chatgris

OK, for anyone else having my problem here is what fixed it...  

I emerged the redhat sources, and compiled into the kernel

Power Management Support

  Advanced Power Management Support

  Make CPU Idle calls when idle

I don't know why it worked, but it worked and I'm happy..

I'm going to try the same options with gentoo-sources next, and continue with my saga..

*Note to mods, if this is considered spamming just tell me and I'll stop,but I thought that my resolution could e useful to other people... *

----------

## chatgris

gentoo-sources worked with the above options as well =)

----------

